# curious about enhancing plant flavors...



## c0ldsm0ke (Jul 9, 2014)

ello!
So the other day I spent about an hour comparing nutrients at the grow store. I found a bottle that supposedly gave plants different tastes (Sweet, or citrus). After more searching, I found bags of the raw ingredients, same contents as in the bottle. Also got a bag of pure cane molasses, and even within this past week I can DEFINITELY see the results from using that =) as far as the other raw ingredient bag, which contains magnesium, b vitamins, and sulfur... I'm wondering if anyone has any input on if they affect the taste at all? Not too worried since all the nutrients combined, plus a good flush at the end will undoubtedly make some delicious herbs, but would like to know if any of you guys have any input on that... thanks!!


----------



## charface (Jul 9, 2014)

Ranch dressing.


----------



## Glaucoma (Jul 10, 2014)

Ranch dressing. ha!

If you want your weed to taste amazing, do a good cure. That's all there is to it.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 10, 2014)

I think they work, I recently treated a grow with General Hydroponics FruitNFusion. and Floralicious. They have very different functions. 

I have a different grow that is totally untreated with any flavor enhancer and it still has the fruit and citrus type aromas. 

I would use products that contain sugars towards the end of the bloom cycle. The FruitNFusion did add some flavors that didn't seem to belong there (totally subjective) So that in my opinion is a flavoring adjunct. I would caution using sugar/carbohydrate products in hydroponics it smelled like there was fermentation going on in my tank. I guess you could use molasses, however some research indicates that some sugars are used over others when the plant needs sugar in time of late flower. 

Floralicious is a fermented seaweed type product, and it adds to the oils and IMHO mass of the the flowers. This would bring about the more natural essence of the plant. 

I use both products in thinking they will work in a synergistic way.

I did come across an interesting product the other day called "Terpinator" by Rizoflora, its supposed to enhance oil production, or terpenes. giving a better aroma to the product. Its a new product so I'm still testing. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 12, 2014)

season your steaks not your buds.


----------



## polo the don (Jul 12, 2014)

Good dry and cure is where it's at.


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 13, 2014)

Water/molasses/flush good dry and cure for at least a month to a month 1/2 and you'll be golden. all the other stuff i can't talk about because I don't know much about it.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 13, 2014)

c0ldsm0ke said:


> ello!
> So the other day I spent about an hour comparing nutrients at the grow store. I found a bottle that supposedly gave plants different tastes (Sweet, or citrus). After more searching, I found bags of the raw ingredients, same contents as in the bottle. Also got a bag of pure cane molasses, and even within this past week I can DEFINITELY see the results from using that =) as far as the other raw ingredient bag, which contains magnesium, b vitamins, and sulfur... I'm wondering if anyone has any input on if they affect the taste at all? Not too worried since all the nutrients combined, plus a good flush at the end will undoubtedly make some delicious herbs, but would like to know if any of you guys have any input on that... thanks!!


Just don't use molasses an sweet togather at all bro


----------



## c0ldsm0ke (Jul 13, 2014)

so is terpene production just varied with genetics? I thought I read a while ago that there are different ways to increase terpene production..


----------



## charface (Jul 13, 2014)

I use none of the following but I know someone who does.
terpinator
cool bloom
bush master.

His buds look night and day different than mine. Same strain.

His are mega dense
packed with trichs
and colorful.

I care not about any of that so I stick with organic n let the true genetics show.

But I can assure you those products work.

Not saying they are safe because I havent cared enough to look into it.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 14, 2014)

charface said:


> I use none of the following but I know someone who does.
> terpinator
> cool bloom
> bush master.
> ...


Terpinator, i'm still testing, but its good to hear some feedback..

cool bloom. = General Hydroponics "Kool Bloom" there are two formulas for that. The 0-10-10 is a bulking formula, the other one is a ripening formula. I do believe in europe its called GH Ripen. Both are called Kool bloom. The ripening formula does help with the late stages in flower.

Bushmaster= Thats a PGR, thats for ornamental use only. I have not used it mainly because of safety questions. It controls plant height.. so its not really a flavor agent.


----------



## c0ldsm0ke (Jul 14, 2014)

hmm.. i must be using the ripening kool bloom, 2-25-48. in conjuction with the molasses, seems to be doin pretty well


----------



## bird mcbride (Jul 14, 2014)

The only way that I know that will enhance taste and smell is a 24 hour roots off flush in RO water after the chop.
This doesn't mean, soak the bud in water.


----------



## silusbotwin (Jul 24, 2014)

If you have to use additives to get a decent taste in your buds, you need better genetics. Flavor is 80% genetics. It's up to you to bring out the best possible flavor but if the flavor just isnt in the genetic material, nothing will help.


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 25, 2014)

I would assume the best you can do is make the plant as healthy as possible with any nutrients. You might be able to affect taste slightly, but each plant has it's own individual self expression.

I've been eating a lot of raw cannabis leaves lately, subbed to this youtube channel that talks about how marijuana is one of the only plants that is a whole protein and raw cannabinoids are super healthy. I'm going to buy a blender soon so I can make juices with cannabis leaves and various fruits and vegetables, really excited about that. I like the taste a lot, it's a very potent taste that lingers a long time after consumption. 

It would be interesting to see what changes to the plant's diet would do to change a it's taste. My best plant is this huge beast that tastes like soft fruit, almost like watermelon. Delicious stuff, I grow only organically so I can get all the benefits of the plant at all stages of growth.


----------



## smokersdream5618 (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly I pretty well know from experience that its allin the genes as to the flavor. I wwouldn't add anything to adjust flavor but in flower using molasses will help in late stages as the plant used the sugar up. I always flush for the last week of flower. I wouldn't want to effect the natural flavor of the plant. Some swear by different curing methods but I see little to no effect on flavor from curing than letting it dry in a basement or in paper bags. Don't quick dry it. If you are looking to get a better flavor you either get another strain with the desired flavor or cross it.


----------



## JackHererSki (Jul 28, 2014)

Im pretty sure flavor is in the genetics. Like Blue Dream is a cross between Blueberry and Super Silver Haze. 
And a good cure, and no chemical fertilizers help


----------



## smokersdream5618 (Jul 28, 2014)

JackHererSki said:


> Im pretty sure flavor is in the genetics. Like Blue Dream is a cross between Blueberry and Super Silver Haze.
> And a good cure, and no chemical fertilizers help


----------



## smokersdream5618 (Jul 28, 2014)

Love the username. I actually am trying to get ahold of some Jack Herer. Just want to find a bank that is honest and have the real deal.


----------



## JackHererSki (Jul 28, 2014)

smokersdream5618 said:


> Love the username. I actually am trying to get ahold of some Jack Herer. Just want to find a bank that is honest and have the real deal.


Thanks

I would recommend the Critical Jack. (Critical Mass x Jack Herer) Pretty sure its from Serious Seeds. Check out my pics, and grow thread. in a nutshell 23%thc. Holy crap a week I dont remember. A strain I will DEFINITELY grow again 

Ive smoked both but only grown this one


----------



## smokersdream5618 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ever have any mail interception problems with them?


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Aug 14, 2014)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> I think they work, I recently treated a grow with General Hydroponics FruitNFusion. and Floralicious. They have very different functions.
> 
> I have a different grow that is totally untreated with any flavor enhancer and it still has the fruit and citrus type aromas.
> 
> ...


just started using floralicious plus. work real well i can def tell a difference. i love crystal burst and bloombastic as well. with any of these boosters i would def recommend an intense flush


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 14, 2014)

charface said:


> I use none of the following but I know someone who does.
> terpinator
> cool bloom
> bush master.
> ...


i've read about, and used bush master. works like right now! supposed to have some sort of carcinogenic in it. i think i used like 1-2 ml. in a gallon. it was years ago, so i'm not positive. i remember reading that you shouldn't use suggested amount, it was too much. i was having a huge stretch problem. the bushmaster worked immediately. i don't think it helps with anything other than to stop stretch. so the other supps. must be why the diff. in the end results. so, "BUY THEM," LOL. KIDDING...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 14, 2014)

i forgot to add, the flavor of most weed is good enough w/o adding anything...


----------



## charface (Aug 14, 2014)

That is how I feel.
i want to see taste n feel the truest expression of the plant.
If i wanted freaky id just put coke on it.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 14, 2014)

smokersdream5618 said:


> Ever have any mail interception problems with them?


YES! i ordered stealth shipping, and it was anything but. i'll never use them again, period.


----------



## nachooo (Sep 15, 2014)

The best way to enhance smell and flavour without adding special products is to add a far red light source the last 3 weeks of flowering, If it is not possible to find a led source you can use incandescent blacklights or just regular incandescent bulbs...a few hours a day (you must control the heat of course). This is different to add the far red and the end of the day...


----------



## Bomixius (Sep 18, 2014)

Green planet has a Terpinator as well. I've heard a few things about it being used near the end of flower, but it is recommended for entire life of plant.


----------



## silusbotwin (Sep 19, 2014)

AirAnt said:


> I would assume the best you can do is make the plant as healthy as possible with any nutrients. You might be able to affect taste slightly, but each plant has it's own individual self expression.
> 
> I've been eating a lot of raw cannabis leaves lately, subbed to this youtube channel that talks about how marijuana is one of the only plants that is a whole protein and raw cannabinoids are super healthy. I'm going to buy a blender soon so I can make juices with cannabis leaves and various fruits and vegetables, really excited about that. I like the taste a lot, it's a very potent taste that lingers a long time after consumption.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what changes to the plant's diet would do to change a it's taste. My best plant is this huge beast that tastes like soft fruit, almost like watermelon. Delicious stuff, I grow only organically so I can get all the benefits of the plant at all stages of growth.


Make sure to get a juicer instead of a blender. I know they sound the same but they are very different. Juicers cost a little bit more but they process the material well enough to maximize digestion efficiency. Blenders will work if you have nothing else but a blender wont juice well enough to get 100% of the nutritional value the plant has to offer.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 20, 2014)

Bomixius said:


> Green planet has a Terpinator as well. I've heard a few things about it being used near the end of flower, but it is recommended for entire life of plant.


Terpinator is interesting.. I just did a run with it with 3 different strains and it does have some positive results. 

There are some people claiming terpinator adds sweet flavors.. If you actually taste terpinator from the bottle, (it didn't kill me) it actually lacks sugar. And some people say terpinator forces the flavor profile to be unnatural. I find that to be simply untrue.

The chemdog I had was fuel and lemon, it had some seriously loud funk to it.... Jack Herrer.. nice light lemon.. C99 was giving off pineapple flavors. 

Now the Jack herrer treated with GH fruit n fusion, that is a sweetener did lend a sweeter, slighly unnatural flavor to the jack.

The smell of chemdog treated with terpinator is very strong I think it pushed the fuel and skunk aromas to a new level. I think I'll use terpinator with strains with a diesel/fuel profile.


----------



## bbxww (Oct 30, 2014)

c0ldsm0ke said:


> ello!
> So the other day I spent about an hour comparing nutrients at the grow store. I found a bottle that supposedly gave plants different tastes (Sweet, or citrus). After more searching, I found bags of the raw ingredients, same contents as in the bottle. Also got a bag of pure cane molasses, and even within this past week I can DEFINITELY see the results from using that =) as far as the other raw ingredient bag, which contains magnesium, b vitamins, and sulfur... I'm wondering if anyone has any input on if they affect the taste at all? Not too worried since all the nutrients combined, plus a good flush at the end will undoubtedly make some delicious herbs, but would like to know if any of you guys have any input on that... thanks!!


Guano's put the passion in passion fruits. Jamaica, Hawaii and other tropical areas with tons of flying fruit eating creatures .


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Oct 30, 2014)

bbxww said:


> Guano's put the passion in passion fruits. Jamaica, Hawaii and other tropical areas with tons of flying fruit eating creatures .


i spent some time in okinawa, and there were fruit-bats there. friggin things were huge, like flying cats, big froit eaters for sure....


----------



## Hydroburn (Oct 30, 2014)

kind of opposite of what you are asking, but I have also read too high temps can evaporate terpenes, and things like ozone generators and ona gel can absorb terpenes.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 31, 2014)

....there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## petlar (Nov 1, 2014)

a good 2-3 week flush also helps with the taste and aroma


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 1, 2014)

JackHererSki said:


> Thanks
> 
> I would recommend the Critical Jack. (Critical Mass x Jack Herer) Pretty sure its from Serious Seeds. Check out my pics, and grow thread. in a nutshell 23%thc. Holy crap a week I dont remember. A strain I will DEFINITELY grow again
> 
> Ive smoked both but only grown this one


Anything 'Jack' related is pretty amazing IMO. 

I think PHENO has more to do with smell than anything...I have a Jack Herer I could spit on and it would still produce tons of the stickiest, stinkiest bud ever. When I get a good pheno of something I rarely ask how I can increase smell, rather, how the hell am I going to keep it under wraps, lol. 

The one thing that always happens to me is that smell and aroma really start to come through during the final 2 week flush. I'm not an aggressive feeder to begin with, but I still prefer the long flush. 

All those 'flavor' enhancers are total BS, that artificial smell doesn't come through in the finished product. It's the molasses, sugar, sulfur, and magnesse that kick start resin production...and they definitely do. After using the sweeteners, I'll never grow without them - there is a noticable increase in resin IMO, and if you have a good pheno, increase in smell/aroma as a result. I personally am loving the botanicare sweet raw, and it's preforming better than the floranectar I was using. 

Another great way to increase aroma and taste is to SLOW dry at a lower temp and higher humidity. The slower the better. If your jarring up your buds in less than 7 days, your probably drying too quick.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Nov 1, 2014)

geno, pheno, lol, i thought smell was a phenotype......


----------



## Stompromper (Nov 1, 2014)

You guys have molasses all wrong.. lmao.. you dontnuse molasses at the endof the grow, you use it throughout the whole fucking grpw.and the sugars dont do shit for.the plant. Im not explaining it it use the search or something.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Just my newb experience here and only with hydro, my outdoor soil grows were all grown with cormorant shit years ago lol. I added (yup newb) a flower and plant enhancer to a critical kush grow last year and it made the pot taste like a chemical factory. I harvested one plant early and found it had this taste. The rest of the plants were left to run pure water through the system for two weeks with lite nutes added. Thankfully this taste was gone. So my conclusion, right or wrong, yes you can change the taste with additives, in this case negatively, and two, flushing out does also have an effect on taste.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been looking into enhancing flavors or at least maximizing what the plant can do. I've been more or less experimenting with sulfur based compounds. 

So-Po-Mag. (Soon to be tested.. soil only) 
Gypsum. (Soon to be tested.. soil only)
Potassium Sulfate. Using Raw 0-0-50 in hydro. 

After looking really close at terpinator, I realized that the main component was potassium sulfate. It seemed like it worked, so I found a purer form of potassium sulfate. I think it worked, helped bulked them out and the smell is good but its a bit different than soil. Soil c99 had a more fermented fruit smell to it, and c99 hydro with potasium sulfate has a more peppery fruit aroma.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 1, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> ....there's a sucker born every minute.


I was looking for you before I commented. 
What he said. Some might change the flavor. Or enhance part of it. But non of them increase THC, and most reduce it. I like weed smell and taste.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 2, 2014)

I guarantee you all the shysters that have jumped on the cannabis specific products train have done so after lurking in cannabis forums, taking notes, taking a admin round table poll of what folks want (right or wrong, doesn't matter), designing or re-bottling a product with a fancy name, bottle label, claims, testimonials, and all the marketing bullshit that goes with it and lo and behold! It ends up on a shelf in a hydro store and another subject thread in a cannabis forum. 

Subject - " 'Grandpa's Sunshine Piss' in a bottle, does it really pump trikes?"

UB


----------



## budman111 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> ozone generators and ona gel can absorb terpenes.


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 2, 2014)

You want to enhance plant flavors?

Right this way, sir....

http://rollitup.org/t/expert-method-to-fixing-that-hay-smell.849546


----------



## Hydroburn (Nov 2, 2014)

budman111 said:


> LOL LOL LOL


jesus christ you guys are such helpless faggots.

http://www.cannabis.info/UK/library/8382-negative-ions-and-potency/
http://www.remove-odour.com/odour-science-of-ona/
http://www.growweedeasy.com/ona-gel-cannabis
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16268833


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 3, 2014)

So I'm confused lol. If its possible to adversely change the flavour (as in my case) would it not be logical to assume that the flavour could be enhanced? As I have never really added many enhancers/boosters except for the smelly crap I dont know. I try to keep it all pretty simple.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 3, 2014)

Stompromper said:


> You guys have molasses all wrong.. lmao.. you dontnuse molasses at the endof the grow, you use it throughout the whole fucking grpw.and the sugars dont do shit for.the plant. Im not explaining it it use the search or something.


Most people just get swindled by marketing and bad advice on canna forums, lol. If your in hydro, or using tap water, molasses isn't going to do much for you. The sugar is to feed the microbes in your soil, so if your soil or medium isn't cultured, your just putting sugar into it and risking fermentaion. Mollasses is to feed microbes throughout the grow, not just at the end. 

The 'sweet' products are a different story, and definitely have a positive impact toward the end of flowering. It's not the sugar, but the sulfur , magnesse, and other ingredients that kick start resin production. 

Anyone who has used a product like this will tell you that it has an impact on the final product - usually making for a sweeter, cleaner, and more enjoyable burn/taste. I will never grow without molasses or a sweet product(depending on the style I'm growing in).


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 3, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> So I'm confused lol. If its possible to adversely change the flavour (as in my case) would it not be logical to assume that the flavour could be enhanced? As I have never really added many enhancers/boosters except for the smelly crap I dont know. I try to keep it all pretty simple.


You can definitely enhance flavor and aroma. They are expressions of the phenotype, which we all know can be expressed differently in different growing conditions. That being said, there isn't a magic product that will do it, rather multiple strategies that CAN have a positive impact on flavor and aroma. 

The most important is feeding your plant a well balanced diet, and even more importantly not to overfeed. 

Keep your watering schedule consistent and water at the same time every time you do - letting your plants get too dry under a HID bulb quickly cooks off some of the more subtle terpenes. 

I personally believe that soil is far superior to hydro as far as smell and flavor go. Completely organic is even better. 

Keeping your grow room environment dialed in and consistent is also a big help. 

The healthier a plant is, from seedling/clone to fully mature, the better the finished product will be(duh). 

Some might give me shit for this, but I've found that if I run my RH too low during flower - anyting under 40% IMO - has a negative impact on flavor/aroma. My buds seam to smell a lot more with my RH around 45-50%

A SLOW dry is crucial too. If your buds take less than 7 days to dry, your doing it too quickly and loosing alot of terpenes in the process. 

On a side note - anyting other than a good base nutrient is for the sole purpose of increasing yield. I believe every product you add on top of that actually masks the plants true aroma less noticable. I ALWAYS start to get the most smell when I'm doing my long flush at the end of flower. 

This has been my experience anyway.


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 3, 2014)

Excess sugars and highly active microbes/benes in hydro = foam, only use molasses for soil grows or some coco mixes. Certain things (environmental/feeding) can be done to increase oil and resin production but, as to what and when, varies greatly from strain-to-strain and pheno-to-pheno. Spend time working with a strain, learn its lingo, its ins and outs. As said many times before, a proper dry (5-7 days) and cure (2-3 months) will really set things apart in the end product.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 3, 2014)

LordDiesel said:


> Excess sugars and highly active microbes/benes in hydro = foam, only use molasses for soil grows or some coco mixes. Certain things (environmental/feeding) can be done to increase oil and resin production but, as to what and when, varies greatly from strain-to-strain and pheno-to-pheno. Spend time working with a strain, learn its lingo, its ins and outs. As said many times before, a proper dry (5-7 days) and cure (2-3 months) will really set things apart in the end product.


I started using a beni tea this run and use molasses to brew it. No foam, just a big mat of white roots.


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 3, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> I started using a beni tea this run and use molasses to brew it. No foam, just a big mat of white roots.


Awesome glad to hear of successes. It's true other things factor in as well, temps, O2, water movement etc... It similar to what happens to beaches after heavy rains wash lots of fresh water, biologicals and dirt/silt into the churning ocean surf you get sea foam. 

The only time I personally ran molasses was in an aero system I made from 8" tubes. It was on a chilled reservoir @68f but I found it happened more because I was moving highly oxygenated water at 2500gph through 1/2" PVC.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 4, 2014)

LordDiesel said:


> The only time I personally ran molasses was in an aero system I made from 8" tubes. It was on a chilled reservoir @68f but I found it happened more because I was moving highly oxygenated water at 2500gph through 1/2" PVC.


2500gph through 1/2" PVC? Did I read that right?


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 4, 2014)

That would be something to see! Cut the roots right off if they got in the way!


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 4, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> 2500gph through 1/2" PVC? Did I read that right?


Sorry, typo... 1500gph pump had it dialed down to about 3/4, so probably closer to 1000gph. I had 6 1/2" lines with crosses and tees feeding 14 1/2" to 1/4" MIP Barbs to 1/4" spaghetti then the yellow 360 sprayers each teed off and had a ball valve controlling flow from a 3/4" main that ran across the back wall. Each line fed 2 tubes 6 sites per tube = 84 sprayers total. 2 lines feeding sprayers drilled and grommeted on either side of each basket. Really never had pressure issues except once when a spaghetti tube worked itself out a grommet and I found it spraying the floor. Drain never clogged up, I had gutter guards sitting on the bottom of each 8" tube to allow water to flow easy to drain and clogged sprayers were easy to change cause they were top mounted and feed down into the tube instead of a pressurized line running inside your tubes spraying up. 
Sorry... Clarified.


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## waterdawg (Nov 5, 2014)

I know we are getting off topic but I'm going to have issues real soon I fear. First time using sprayers and have a few design issues! Roots are starting to drop down into (totes) main res. I'm not sure how this is going to turn out as I'm only 2 weeks into flower. Also my roots coming out have gotten so entangled in the manifold pipes I am unable to lift the lid more than an inch so sprayer changes are not happening.


----------



## LordDiesel (Nov 5, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> I know we are getting off topic but I'm going to have issues real soon I fear. First time using sprayers and have a few design issues! Roots are starting to drop down into (totes) main res. I'm not sure how this is going to turn out as I'm only 2 weeks into flower. Also my roots coming out have gotten so entangled in the manifold pipes I am unable to lift the lid more than an inch so sprayer changes are not happening.


Most root development will slow around week 3 or so in flower, you can prune roots back some if really needed. As long as your res is in a dark area, well aerated, and not running ppm super high you can let roots grow in some as long as its not causing you drainage issues. Changing sprayers is a pain in the ass after lots of root development especially in bottom feed systems (those that spray upwards) you will probably need to trim some roots to get to them. If you're using a submersible that feeds a riser going up to the manifold then try disconnecting the pump and lifting plants, root mass, manifold as one and with clean hands or wearing glove try to untangle the manifold from roots. Don't let the roots get too much light or dry out too much while attempting. This is why I HATE bottom feed aero systems, always design systems with "ease of maintenance" being a top priority. They sell mesh bags (or liberate a pair of pantyhose from the misses) that you can put a submersible in or on mine I was running an inline and just siliconed a 3"x3" piece of doubled over pantyhose over the inlet (outlet?) running from res to pump. Best of luck with it, if you can deal with it now, like I said root growth should begin to slow in the coming weeks and become less of an ongoing issue.


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks! Not an issue yet as sprayers are fine and res is dark. May need to stick an air stone in bottom res if it becomes an issue. My spray manifold is 3" off the bottom and roots still entangled it but again sprayers are doing fine and there's lots lol.


----------

